# Trouble after installing a K Edge chain catcher



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey folks, I attempted to install a K Edge chain catcher to my Sram Force and Rotor Q Rings equipped bike and now I am having all kinds of problems with my front shifting. I can't get it to shift back to the big ring at all (it clicks slightly (not like it used to in the front), but it doesn't engage or move). Everything looks like it is back where I had it installed previously to the eye, but clearly things have gone wrong somewhere. It's so painful because I had thing thing shifting flawlessly... I just thought I would check in to see if anyone had any ideas before I take it to the LBS.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you try putting more tension on the cable? Also, for the benefit of those installing these in the future, I find taking a "before" picture with my phone helps a lot when putting it back together.


----------



## smithers cycles (Aug 24, 2012)

The K-Edge should not be the issue. Your deraillure just needs some fine adjustment.


----------

